# Found a one-eyed fish in a washroom mall.........



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

So I just got back home from a mall..when I went inside the washroom there was a small container with a black moor inside. Poop was accumulating and it was just abandoned there. I decided to take it home with me and I noticed on the way back that it's missing an eye. There's no blood but there's white stuff in the center of the socket, it looks like fungus to me. I've never had to deal with a fish losing its eye..let alone having fungus in there..any help please?

Pics added:
P1110015 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
P1110016 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

You found an abandoned one eyed fish in the bathroom of a mall??


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

mdwflyer said:


> You found an abandoned one eyed fish in the bathroom of a mall??


lol my thoughts exactly!

I have no idea what to do with this guy, glad you grabbed him though, definitely better chance with you than in that bathroom! do you have a quarantine tank by any chance?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah I know right?? I actually wouldn't have noticed it if it wasn't for this girl standing behind me in line that pointed it out to her friend. I later went into a store in the mall and saw that it had a goldfish tank..how horrible, it looked like a 30 gallon and it housed six 9" goldfish and a smaller black moor..identical to the one in the washroom..there isn't a pet store in the mall either so I wonder where my handicapped fish came from..
Yes, I'm drip acclimating it right now. Any suggestions on the fungus though? I'm not even 100% it is fungus but it looks like it, unless there's a white worm in the socket..ew. I can treat it with maracyn but don't know if it's okay since the eyeball part could be sensitive..o_o


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i would say salt the water and slowly up the temp to 26 C help the fish fight off infection. Tea tree oil wouldn't hurt aswell


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

How very strange and sad...the owner could have at least euthanized it humanely instead of letting it die choking in its own waste. 

I would do a salt treatment, higher heat, and maybe some melafix.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol momobobo, we're on the same page here


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn't, got Ninja'd


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

That's the weirdest story I've heard all week - damned lucky for the goldie that you came by to its rescue. Well done!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Arcteryx said:


> That's the weirdest story I've heard all week - damned lucky for the goldie that you came by to its rescue. Well done!


lol only for the week? you must hear a lot of strange things then


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

PSpades said:


> lol only for the week? you must hear a lot of strange things then


Um, yeah. I do, actually... when you've got some involvement in protective services admin (fire & police), you get to hear a lot of really whacky stuff. But this one wins this week!


----------



## eywa (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my. The owner should at least put some effort to find someone else willing to take care of it instead of just abandoning the goldfish. A common problem in our so-called civilized society. Right now your best bet is to continue to provide salt bath and if the condition does not improve, go for liquid chemical treatment. Check with the experienced shop owner who can suggest something.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

What a complete loser, to abandon an animal like that. Good for you for rescuing! Salt and ultra clean water will help this guy, as will Melafix (tea tree). They do sometimes lose eyes, especially the telescopes and celestials. I would watch the socket carefully for signs of infection and if it looks like it's spreading, try Maracyn or another antibiotic.

We had a rainbow fish who lost an eye, and recovered just fine with salt and melafix.

Keep us posted on how the little pirate is doing!


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not competing for the spotlight with Nicole here but I saw a dungeness crab on the floor of the Men's washroom in Aberdeen Centre mall one time. Truly is a strange world out there


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe it had decided to make a break for freedom?

PSpades, I'll take the moor off your hands if you want, I've got a big fancy goldfish tank that he can join.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

For fungus, I'd recommend Jungle's Fungus Eliminator. But it comes down to what you can get quickly... If you can get a broad spectrum treatment like Lifeguard, it will treat the infection that may be underlying the fungus, as well as the fungus. 

Thank you for rescuing this poor little fish!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

cdsgo1974 said:


> I'm not competing for the spotlight with Nicole here but I saw a dungeness crab on the floor of the Men's washroom in Aberdeen Centre mall one time. Truly is a strange world out there


Omg you would not believe it..THAT'S where i found the black moor..in the women's washroom of the Aberdeen Centre! I was there for Chinese New Years and my mom said that fishes are a sign of money..but this one only has one eye..i wonder what that means:lol:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe it means you will only be making half the money of a person with a two eyed fish?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyways, here's an update:

He (or she) is doing a lot better. I don't think it's a fungus infection afterall, maybe it's the string that used to connect to the eyeball. It seems to have sewn in with the socket. I have to feed it with tweezers though since it can't catch the falling food..it's learning that tweezers = food 
It sometimes swims into things but it's gentle, and it's good at picking off duckweed from the sponge covering the filter's intake tube
Kinda swims slanted a bit towards the side with the eyeball but it doesn't look like he's sick.

I'm kinda getting attached to this fella so I'll prob keep him until he gets too big


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> maybe it means you will only be making half the money of a person with a two eyed fish?


lol i'll take whatever i can get since i don't even work


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

pics added


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

PSpades said:


> Omg you would not believe it..THAT'S where i found the black moor..in the women's washroom of the Aberdeen Centre! I was there for Chinese New Years and my mom said that fishes are a sign of money..but this one only has one eye..i wonder what that means:lol:


That's hilarious! Something going on with the mall. Dungeness crab one day, a one-eyed peeping tom goldfish the next


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

cdsgo1974 said:


> That's hilarious! Something going on with the mall. Dungeness crab one day, a one-eyed peeping tom goldfish the next


:lol:No offence, and i'm asian too, but man, we do some weeeeeeiiiirrrddddd things, i don't know why i always get surprises when i go to an asian malls


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The fish is quite beautiful in a dignified, one-eyed way. And you are doing an amazing job with it, offering food with tweezers. That's inspirational. Lucky Moor!


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

PSpades said:


> :lol:No offence, and i'm asian too, but man, we do some weeeeeeiiiirrrddddd things, i don't know why i always get surprises when i go to an asian malls


None taken... don't even get started... that deserves a new thread


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Morainy said:


> The fish is quite beautiful in a dignified, one-eyed way. And you are doing an amazing job with it, offering food with tweezers. That's inspirational. Lucky Moor!


Thanks, I have adfs which are a pain to feed so I'm used to tweezer feeding..i've built up some strong finger muscles from using them for long periods LOL


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

cdsgo1974 said:


> None taken... don't even get started... that deserves a new thread


Hahah..i want to say more but i'll never get this essay paper done tonight!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I Can see it now.

"What the [email protected] Another fish?!" "This hobby has been going on long enough!"
"No hun, I found his one in the bathroom at the mall.."

"OH SO YOU'RE GOING TO LIE TO ME NOW!"


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Elle said:


> Keep us posted on how the little pirate is doing!


I think that's an awesome name for the one-eyed fella. Arrrrr ye mateys!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Saw the pics, and it doesn't look like fungus, looks like just the eye socket healing up. He looks to be in good shape otherwise, so awesome job!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wanted to give you guys a quick update. Nothing but good news for the fella, the eye socket is all scarred over and is now black, so it wasn't a fungal infection after all. He loves brine shrimp and still needs to be fed with tweezers (probably will always need it) but other than that he's a champ


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Good News and Great Job! Lucky Fish!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent! Well done, Nicole. YOU are the champ!


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

I just finished reading this thread. Very awesome story Nicole, glad One-Eyed Willy is doing well.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very impressed by the level of kindness of BCA members. I'm glad the goldfish found you.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Great news! You did awesome job in saving this little guy (girl)


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Kindness is something that comes naturally to you. A++++ great job Nicole


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

PSpades said:


> still needs to be fed with tweezers (probably will always need it) but other than that he's a champ


What kindness. In due time, it should be able to feed itself. You will be amazed how adaptive these guys are.

I had two one eyed fish before. One was a Queen angel that tripled in size and had no problem competing with other faster two-eyed fish.

Keep up the good work.

God Bless.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

gklaw said:


> What kindness. In due time, it should be able to feed itself. You will be amazed how adaptive these guys are.
> 
> I had two one eyed fish before. One was a Queen angel that tripled in size and had no problem competing with other faster two-eyed fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. He is bigger than the other fishes so hopefully he'll be able to learn to catch the food


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O I also have a goldfish now, I thought it has eye sight problem. Then I realized that it cannot see pass its puffy cheeks. It is doing well with another god fish. It just "vacuum" food into its mouth


----------

